# Critique TB/Dutch mare



## Falicity (Jul 13, 2011)

I would love any and all critique on my mare. I plan to do a bit of everything english with her; hunters/jumpers, eventing and dressage. All of the pictures are of her, she just looks very different depending on lighting  . Here's some info on her:
6yrs old
16hh
Sire: Musing (Thoroughbred)
Dam: Alda (Amiro > Ramiro Z) (Dutch X TB)

Sorry, front and back shots aren't any good... best i could find.


----------



## jbolt (Jan 1, 2012)

her cannon bones look funny, maybee too long, and is she over at the knee? i'm no expert, but the bottom half of her front legs look odd......


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Nice looking mare!
Good short back and a deep girth. Her neck is set well and her shoulder is not bad either.
She's not standing perfectly, but her back legs appear to be decent.
The flaws i can spot are that she is over at the knees in the front and her cannons look long. She also stands really upright on her front feet.


----------



## Falicity (Jul 13, 2011)

Thanks for the responses, her shoulder is great, I've had people comment on it before. She's an amazingly smooth and balanced ride, I've had dreams about her canter . I'll take some close pictures of her forelegs tonight so I can get some critique on them... I'm hoping it's not so bad that it'll affect her athleticism.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

She's gorgeous! I love her big body. She has a lovely neck and sweet sweet face.

I agree with the front legs, They just look...weird.

Poor baby, what happened to her leg?


----------



## Falicity (Jul 13, 2011)

Claporte, it's a really long story and Ill make a thread about it, but the gist of it is that she lacerated the inside of her fetlock and punctured it straight up into the cannonbone. The vet was able to get her entire pinky finger into the wound! We took her in for surgery to remove the chipped bone and the sequestrum (basically an infection of the bone tissue). She should come back completely sound, I was incredibly lucky that she didn't touch the joint, just the cannon bone! This happened in early august and I was absolutely delighted and relieved to be able to finally remove the bandage for the last time a couple of weeks ago!! . She is my first horse, and this happened two weeks after I bought her. At first the vet though we would have to out her down because the puncture went through her joint, but thankfully it didnt and she is still munching hay in the barn!!! XD when she hurt herself, I and many helpers spent hours searching for anything she could possible have hurt herself on, but we still don't know. She is no longer in the same paddock, though, and as a matter of fact I keep her at home now in my own private barn!!! XD horses, right? If there is somethIng they can hurt themselves on, they will find it.  keeps us horse people on our toes. But thanks for the replies, how bad do you think her knees are? I'll post better pictures soon...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

She is over at the knee and tied in behind the knee. Nice front, weak coupling and a bit straight behind (very common in many many Warmblood/TB crosses). 

In the third photo it looks as if your paddock area could stand some serious clean up.. and if those white strips in the back ground are electric fence tape.. it looks like it needs rebuilding. I suggest you get to work on your fences and paddock. A LOT can be done with a wheel barrow, post maul, hammer and nails!!! 

You have a nice horse here and her situation looks like she could easily get tangled up and injured (again?). 

From your post, maybe she is not there anymore.


----------



## Falicity (Jul 13, 2011)

Elana, thanks for the critique- no, I don't keep her there anymore, I moved her several months ago. The place belongs to a friend, it is in serious need of fix-up, although the paddocks are kept clean. That heap of manure is actually exactly that; an old manure pile in the corner of the paddock that my girl thought was a fanastic place to keep an eye on things. I keep her at home now, she is on excellent footing, its crusher fine and all the farriers have recommended it to me. I recommend it to, ut drains fantastically and wears her feet down gently and evenly. Her paddock also let's out to a small field of dirt rocks and grass, she is let out almost every day. So the situation is actually great now  thanks for your concern
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

No critique, but when I opened this thread, her picture bounced right at me & my first thought was, gorgeous!


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

Glad she is in a new place and I hope the fences and all are in better shape! 

Are you going to post a video of her when you can get back on her? Would like to see her moving.


----------



## Falicity (Jul 13, 2011)

Elana, I actually have videos if her moving from just before she got hurt, I'll try to post them bug I'm not sure how... Do they have to be om YouTube first? And actually, there is a video on YouTube of her when she was a two or three year old, maybe four... It's from her breeder, I'll see if I can find the link and post it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## flyinghooves (Jan 25, 2012)

BEAUTIFUL! Looks like she would be great at dressage and jumping. Legs look different but I'm sure it's nothing that would change the way she moves.


----------



## Falicity (Jul 13, 2011)

flyinghooves said:


> BEAUTIFUL! Looks like she would be great at dressage and jumping. Legs look different but I'm sure it's nothing that would change the way she moves.


Thank you very much, I looked at a lot of other horses before finding her... She really is something special, but also an estrogen bomb when she's in heat... I'm going to try some herbal hormone balancing this spring, its nearly impossible to ride, work or even be around her when she's having her womanly cycle! 

This is a YouTube link of Falicity when she was just broke, I got this link from her previous owner. She was still a bit leggy and not quite filled out here, her neck really has changed since! Enjoy... Let me know what you think!! http://m.youtube.com/index?desktop_uri=%2F&gl=CA#/watch?v=beLWqUpm5-M
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Falicity (Jul 13, 2011)

whoops that link didn't work for some reason, here's the correct one:


----------



## Falicity (Jul 13, 2011)

...opinions??
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

Those don't show a lot.. she is in a green frame and just learning. She looks honest and straight which is a good place to start from.


----------



## happy123 (Jan 4, 2012)

Gorgeous! She looks bay, then kind of buckskin lol... then dark brown. So pretty!


----------



## annaleah (Jul 6, 2010)

Very pretty! and seems to really enjoy jumping by her expression...


----------



## Falicity (Jul 13, 2011)

Bump!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Oxer (Jul 9, 2010)

I appreciate how she jumps. she is clean and square in front, and although green, she's isn't over jumping and is keen to the fence. I actually think she's be a nice hunter or Eq horse.


----------

